# Rearing mini -



## 7fluffyfriends (Oct 31, 2014)

We have several minis that were trained to drive by a professional - a wonderful individual- and two of them have been used fairly frequently.

The third mini, Tiffany, has been 'sitting' for about two years or so for a variety of reasons, including some health issues (people not ponies). We are currently back to making plans and enjoying life so I have taken Tiffany out of moth balls. She will ground drive in her harness all over the place with some energy but obedient and fun to 'drive'.

Today I hooked her to the cart and she pulled nicely but her whoa became a combination - stop/rear/go/stop rear/ go. She doesn't try to rear while in motion but the minute you ask for a whoa - she begins her 'airs above the ground' .

We stopped and I unhooked her before we had a bigger problem and finished by a brief and calm ground driving session. The rearing worries me and is probably an accident in waiting.

She has been to shows (halter/showmanship) and is pretty tolerant overall -

Our 16 year old granddaughter wants to drive Tiffany, as she has some experience, but at the moment the answer is no.

The harness is 'hers' and I don't think the equipment is bothering her, but other than that am not sure how to work with this and I would certainly appreciate your experience and ideas!

Thank you so much!


----------



## diamond c (Oct 31, 2014)

In the begining one of mine was doing the same thing. With him all it took was time and miles. I figured when he got tired he would be more than glad to whoa and stand. Every time he started to throu a fit We worked another 20 minutes or so till he stoped and acted like he should. It didn't take to long till I got my point accross and now he behaves himself. That may not have been the best way to do it but it worked for my guys.


----------



## 7fluffyfriends (Oct 31, 2014)

Thank you - the logical consequence - makes sense

Is it possible that I am not giving her enough 'go' before we 'whoa' ?

I have the idea that the horse has to have a good stop no matter when asked, but maybe she needs to also pull a bit and relax first?

Thanks again!


----------



## shorthorsemom (Oct 31, 2014)

Has she had a recent dental?


----------



## jeanniecogan (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm with Diamond C i think she will work it out, do tyou have an enclosed area big enough to drive her in, that will make you feel safer. good luck.


----------



## Jules (Oct 31, 2014)

I wonder if it is the breeching coming into play during the 'whoa' that is upsetting her? If it is, one possible idea is that you could have someone ahead of you when ground driving with lines attached to the breeching that can pull on it a bit during 'whoa' and continue on until she feels confident with it? Or even as she is harnessed and tied up just play around with the breeching a bit, firstly adding a bit of light pressure and then working your way up as she becomes comfortable and accepting of it? It may be safer that she works through it when not hooked to a cart with a driver on board.

I may be a little hard-line, but I would worry about driving a horse whose default reaction is to rear when under pressure. I have had riding horses who were rearers and they never seemed to completely be done with it, despite lots of work.

I recently purchased a driving gelding who reared in harness. I gave him the benefit of the doubt and worked and worked him he did seem to be better for it, but sure enough when he next encountered a situation in harness where he felt uncomfortable, his default reaction was to rear and spin. I unharnessed him there and then and promptly sold him on the understanding he was not to be driven again. My safety is worth more than working with a horse who just wasn't right for driving. Some horses have the personality for driving, some not- this is not to say that those horses are not fabulous creatures, simply that their talents lie elsewhere, other than driving


----------



## 7fluffyfriends (Oct 31, 2014)

Thank you for your input!

Tiffany is due for a dental and I will let you know if teeth were part of the problem.

We don't unfortunately have an enclosed arena, just lots and lots and lots of open spaces which is really lovely and I know how blessed we are to have this space!

While I am going to put these ideas to work, I think you also make a lot of sense, Jules. I agree, some horses aren't driving horses, jumpers, etc. and the rearing is absolutely her default reaction. She is a nifty little mini and if

we can't work through this safely over a period of time, she can go back to halter/showmanship/companion. Life is short enough.

I appreciate the support. It helps enormously to brainstorm with others and there is such a wealth of wisdom and experience on this forum.

Hmmmm. ... I wonder how many years of cumulative experience is on this forum if all of our years were added together?


----------



## hylights (Nov 1, 2014)

Are you using open tugs or wrap straps? If you shift your weight back in the seat when you whoa her that might cause the shafts to lift putting pressure on the girth which would cause her to rear. Can you check to be sure there is no upwards pressure when you are stopped?


----------



## 7fluffyfriends (Nov 1, 2014)

Thank you, hylights, never considered this! The harness has open tugs with a second strap that wraps around the shaft as well.

Will have my husband act as spotter and we will see what he sees!

The learning opportunities on this forum are pretty much endless!


----------



## shorthorsemom (Nov 1, 2014)

In addition to the dental... what kind of bit are you using? Rearing issues can often start with problems with the mouth.

I have a horse that will not tolerate a snaffle for example. Kind of works like a nutcracker and combined with dental issues can cause pain and pain can cause rearing when you ask for a halt.

best wishes for a solution.


----------



## Margo_C-T (Nov 1, 2014)

It is almost always a good idea to give a 'green' or long-unused horse some work to use up some energy before actually hitching them...a good longeing session, for example...using all gaits, warming up at a walk, progressing to various trots, and perhaps even a canter/lope. This helps reinforce obedience to vocal commands along with the warm-up and burning off some energy so that the horse will be better ready to 'attend to business'; you can even put on the harness saddle w/ crupper, and breeching(as long as your be sure that no straps are dangling, for safety). Once you feel they are ready to hitch and once you begin to drive them, don't begin asking for stops right off the bat; give the horse time to 'practice' moving forward for a time, even if simply at the walk, before beginning to ask for 'whoas'. Some horses seem to be confused by being asked to stop when they basically 'just' got to moving forward w/ the cart(which is after all what you are 'teaching'),and seem to 'resent' being asked too soon/too often,to stop. If the horse stops and stands quietly, at first if only for a few moments, reward that 'proper' behavior by ASkING(not just 'LETTING')the horse to move forward again, and DON'T ask for another 'whoa' too soon. OF COURSE, the horse ultimately MUST accept being asked to not only stop, but STAND QUIETLY for as long as desired without ANY misbehavior, but you cannot expect that kind of 'perfection' right away,in fairness to the horse.


----------



## 7fluffyfriends (Nov 1, 2014)

Hi Shorthorsemom .... The bit is a snaffle, I guess it has always been such a standard piece of equipment it is hard to see beyond old habits! Something to think about!

Margo - thank you for the detailed response and all of the great training info you shared. I appreciate the vocabulary also, ie:" asking" not "letting" -there is a difference, and aren't horses quick to pick up on the passive response versus

an actual communication? I think too that 'resent' is probably the right word for her when I ask for the whoa, I really don't let her move out very long before asking a whoa and it has been a long time for her. She seems perfectly willing to pull the cart and has a nice forward motion. Part of the problem I know is me - she is forward moving and I am not there yet with her. Doing some more warm-ups together and getting us both relaxed and comfortable just makes sense.

I think if Tiffany could read these posts she would see a light at the end of her tunnel and at the same time wonder why am I so slow .. in more ways than one!

Since she can't read, however, maybe she will just think I'm becoming really smart


----------



## shorthorsemom (Nov 3, 2014)

My one boy will only tolerate a straight bit. Some folks use a snaffle with a French link rather than a standard snaffle. Bit choice would be worth looking into and I never put a bit in my horses mouth without a dental exam within a years time.


----------

